# Slicklocks are........ slick!



## unhique (May 10, 2009)

What's going on there? Lock picked? 



Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Have all your tools ripped once and you might:blink: We've got a bad case of the buttplugs over here too


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

unhique said:


> What's going on there? Lock picked?


No it's not locked, I just stuck it on there for a pic:blink: I gotta go and clean out my van for work tomorrow. I just got it back from the shop, had a new drive shaft put on


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

For the record...


"Master Locks" are TOUGH as shyte, BUT pick REALLY easily!



American Lock or NOTHING else. 


I can pick an ABUS, "Single Bitted" in seconds. Have even picked 5 pin MEDECO's. 

What is funny... Is the plastic core Chinese "Kwikset Entry Lock" knockoffs are a PITA!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No it's not locked, I just stuck it on there for a pic:blink: I gotta go and clean out my van for work tomorrow. I just got it back from the shop, had a new drive shaft put on


"New Driveshaft"... Hope you replaced the tail piece bushing and the "Ham" bushing on the rear...


And the "Mid Bearings"-"Stay" if it was a two piece shaft.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

It had a broken yoke and it came from a drive shaft shop in Whipahu, I broke the Yoke and the shaft fell off:blink:

Edit= That van is shot and I'm looking for a new-used one


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It had a broken yoke and it came from a drive shaft shop in Whipahu, I broke the Yoke and the shaft fell off:blink:
> 
> Edit= That van is shot and I'm looking for a new-used one


"Broken Yoke" means lateral play on a SERIOUS level or "out of balance" for some period of time. This WILL mess with the bushings/seals on both receiving ends.

As long as you a vigilant concerning fluid levels, it is good for another 20k miles since replaced.


Needle Bearings are the usual culprit for a blown yoke. Needle bearing problems cause a D/S to become "unbalanced" creating a semi-elliptical rotation and thusly causing irregular wear patterns on bushings/seals.

You should be OK for some time to come. But should CERTAINLY be in The Market for a new ride!




POST SCRIPT: Be thankful that NO ONE got hurt when the shaft dropped! lol (SERIOUSLY).

I had a yoke come through my window back in High School. It was a friend of mine who was JAMMIN' HARD. Literally sounded like a Spaghetti Western Gunshot!

Have also seen a front yoke fail and lift a vehicle off the ground!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

MALCO.New.York said:


> "Broken Yoke" means lateral play on a SERIOUS level or "out of balance" for some period of time. This WILL mess with the bushings/seals on both receiving ends.


True all that, it was clanking and clunking for a long time:no: When the shaft fell it never came out of the trans.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I can pick an ABUS, "Single Bitted" in seconds. Have even picked 5 pin MEDECO's.
> 
> What is funny... Is the plastic core Chinese "Kwikset Entry Lock" knockoffs are a PITA!


For the price I paid for Medecos I would have thought they would be a little harder.

What about Greenwald or MulTlock?


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Great thread, just in time for the new van. These are now at the top of the list.


----------



## unhique (May 10, 2009)

American & master locks are the same company, right? 

So you can't pick an American lock? 

Just bought a trailer, so I'm back at square one looking for options. I like the lockin lock & alarm a lot. It just costs a lot too.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

jkfox624 said:


> Same here, when we moved in we got a handful of keys none of which ive ever used. But then again as far in the middle of nowhere as i live if someone wants in they"ll just break a window.



That's my attitude as well. My closest neighbor is 2 miles away. We're lucky if we see another person down our road twice a month this time of year.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Thats cleaner than this one.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

unhique said:


> American & master locks are the same company, right?
> 
> So you can't pick an American lock?
> 
> Just bought a trailer, so I'm back at square one looking for options. I like the lockin lock & alarm a lot. It just costs a lot too.



American uses what are know as Mushroom or Barrel Pins. They do NOT "Hang Up" along the shear-line as a regular pin does. 

Just when you think you are there, you may have 1/2 a pin stuck in the middle but you would SWEAR it was "stuck on the shear of the core".



Those "top pins" pictured between the "bottom pins" and the springs, are "Mushroom Pins".









http://www.lockpickersmall.com/images/ez-pins.jpg




Regular "Top Pins".









http://www.hardwareworld.com/files/pi/lO/7/9W7C.jpg


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Malco:

I must say I am impressed by your knowledge of the lock picking industry. May we ask how you have come to all this knowledge? I gotta say, in all my years here I find you the most interesting and yet at the same time scary members here.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Warren said:


> Malco:
> 
> I must say I am impressed by your knowledge of the lock picking industry. May we ask how you have come to all this knowledge? I gotta say,* in all my years here I find you the most interesting and yet at the same time scary members here.*


:laughing:

Kinda like that uncle you grew up with that did cool things that no one talked about, and always scared you a little... even as you were trying to sneak a peak at what he was up to... :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

*Update*

After some rain, then freezing temps, I discovered (as I had suspected) that the locks would be difficult to operate in northern climes.

So I ordered the parts to get covers installed. I needed to get a 'spinner' kit, which prevents the lock from being turned with a big honkin-ass pipe wrench, as well as the weather covers.

All parts came in todays' FedEx stop, so I got it all put together around 9PM. Pix will follow when schedule & weather permits.:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Spinner installed:





















Cover installed:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

So it spins and you don't remove it? not sure I get it...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

So you can't grip it with vice grips or a monkey wrench and just twist the steel to hell and then get in.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Winchester said:


> So it spins and you don't remove it? not sure I get it...


Yes. The Spinner is snapped around the lock. There's a ridge along the back, to keep if from being pulled off. A snap ring holds the front on. The entire ring will spin 360° to prevent someone with a 36" pipe wrench from grabbing the lock and using it to snap the brackets off the door.

The weather cover is to prevent snow & ice, as well as mud & dirt, out of the locking mechanism.


----------

